# some neat pictures



## Tmax-4- (Nov 2, 2009)

We took my girlfriend out hunting for the first time and she brought her camera with because i told her to take some sweet pictures for us. and this is my favorite.
couple geese standing in the decoys








they jumped








flying








not flying








going for the second








my favorite picture
















end product=me being the bird dog


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

nice man


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Sweet pics,thanks for sharing. :beer:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

How about a pic of your gf? :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

nicely done....that foiles straight meat honker sure does work


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

nicely done! that straight meat honker sure does work


----------



## Tmax-4- (Nov 2, 2009)

here she is!! her first shot with a 12 gauge and she got her first goose!
:beer:


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

:koolaid:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet!


----------

